# Snuffling.



## kpreston8242 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a one and a half year old yellow Labrador who loves to sniff around and when he does he sometimes makes a loud snuffling noise which I think is normal. One thing I have a question about though is that my cousin has an 8 month old female yellow Labrador who I puppysit every day and whenever she pees or poops he has to pee on top of it right after (normal) but sometimes when he doesn't actively see her doing the peeing he will sniff around until he finds where she did it then pees on it. The thing is when he sniffs where she has peed after he brings his head up he has saliva just pouring out of his mouth and his mouth his opening and closing at like a million times a second. This only last for less than a minute probably but it's a little freaky to watch. Is this normal?


----------



## kpreston8242 (Dec 14, 2012)

Oops, I just realized I put this in training and not general dog discussion. I'm not sure how to delete or move it so if one of the mods would like to that would be great!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That's a normal male behavior.


----------

